# Switch printer????



## wblink (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,

At the moment I am using a Canon I995' printer with Dye ink.

Canon has offered a new model with generally the same possibilties: the Canon Pixma Pro 95'' Mark II. 

With Pigmented ink which should printed pictures to be available for lifetime. 

What is your opinian or even experience?


----------



## Scott O (Jun 13, 2009)

If you are interested in longevity see:  http://www.wilhelm-research.com/
Henry Wilhelm has been doing this since at least the early '6's and is considered the great expert in this area...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 13, 2009)

I have moved this thread here for consistency........


----------

